# idle problem murano 2003



## Marcel-Murano 2003 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I have a Murano 2003 and I live on Aruba.
Some days ago the engine started to have some problems.
When I start the engine will turn off and by checking the garage, they said it is the idle sensor. It is now even worse, the engine does not idle anymore.
I went to the only nissan dealer on the island and they do not have one in stock. They have to order it and will take about 2 weeks.
Now I'm looking to by one in the States by myself, but what is the real name of the part because i cannot find this part on the internet and where is the best place to buy for shipping via Miami.
Thank in advance for your help.

marcel

:newbie:


----------

